# Foreingers vs Local empoyees in company



## andyrent (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi I wanted to know if it is necessary to hire more Local citizens in the company as compared to foreginers.

Actually my company is unable to find any local citizen with the required skills in Singapore, and the number of foreigners in our company is more.

Would like to know if it necessary to maintain the ratio ? 

As we are not able to find people in Singapore, is there any way out of this situation ?


----------



## andyrent (Apr 17, 2010)

*Foreingers vs Local empoyees RATIO in company*

Hi All

I wanted to know if it is necessary to hire more Local citizens in the company as compared to foreginers.

Actually my company is unable to find any local citizen with the required skills in Singapore, and the number of foreigners in our company is more.

Would like to know if it necessary to maintain the ratio ? 

As we are not able to find people in Singapore, is there any way out of this situation ? 


Thanks


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Check MOM website, they have different conditions for different industries ..


----------

